# whistech-requested my Pork 'n Beans recipe to can



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Note: the original recipe made 6 quarts, and my canner will process 7 at a time, so I make up "plain" beans and broth with the 7th quart so as to fill my canner. Your canner may be different.

Pork N Beans to Can 7 QUARTS gives one of the qts as plain beans in stock.

7 cups Navy or great northern beans- cook the 7 cups part way
1/2 cup brown sugar
3 medium onions, chopped, or, 8 TBSP. dried minced
1 1/2 teaspoons prepared yellow mustard
4 tablespoons cane syrup/molasses or honey
4-15 oz. cans tomato sauce (60 oz.)
6 cups water
3 teaspoons salt, optional
7 pieces 2&#8243; each of bacon/salt pork/fatback
2 bullion cubes for the &#8220;extra&#8221; jar of plain beans

Prepare 7 quart canning jars and lids.

Distribute partially cooked beans evenly into jars. Distribute onions evenly into jars. If using the dried minced, fill each jar first with 3 teaspoons, then 1/2 tsp. This evens the 7 TBSP. out almost perfectly.

Mix in a saucepan... brown sugar, yellow mustard, molasses, tomato sauce, water, bring to a boil. *Add two cups* sauce to each jar of beans.

Dissolve the bullion cubes into 2 cups boiling water, hold aside for your "spare" quart of plain beans.

Add 1 piece of pork and push under liquid in the jars with the tomato sauce mix. 

Fill the 7th jar with the bullion. Fill remainder of space in jars with boiling water, leaving a *one inch headspace*. Clean jar rims and adjust lids. Process at *whatever* *pounds pressure required for your altitude* for 90 minutes.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Homesteader said:


> Note: the original recipe made 6 quarts, and *my canner will process 7 at a time*, so I make up "plain" beans and broth with the 7th quart so as to fill my canner. Your canner may be different.
> 
> Pork N Beans to Can 7 QUARTS gives one of the qts as plain beans in stock.
> 
> ...


I'm confused. If the canner holds 7 qts, why 8 jars?


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Homesteader, Thank You so much for the recipe! I will put it to good use. Thanks Again.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Oops, sorry, that was a typo! Enjoy!

I have corrected it, including the part about 8 TBSP. of dried onion...........sorry about that!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Posting just to find this during a senior moment


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I always add a jar of water(with a used lid) to take up the extra space. We're on a well so no power, no water. This way we have jars of water to drink or use for whatever we need.


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

You're welcome uncleotis! terri that is such a good idea!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Homesteader said:


> You're welcome uncleotis! terri that is such a good idea!


We found out the hard way that we had no drinking water. We had water... in the barn stored for emergencies but nothing ready to drink.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Two thumbs up.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Going to try this, it sounds good!


----------

